# How to install a server on freebsd ?



## andres_sword (Nov 17, 2010)

hi all.
I need to install a server on FreeBSD with the following services:

- Application Server
- DNS Server
- WEB Server
- Internet server
- Backups Server

My question is:
at the time of installation (I have the amd64 freeBSD 8.1 DVD version) which options should I enable. and what Installation Media do i need for this purpose.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

You _really_ need to start with reading FreeBSD documentation. The forums are _not_ a replacement for that. In other words: read up before asking 100 questions that are already answered in the documentation.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2010)

Also, posting a link to the online version of the homework assignment saves everyone time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Heh  Maybe we should have a stern section like on the UNIX forums


----------



## Yampress (Nov 18, 2010)

This is a great forum for knowledge and the one you did not write. You have to look for a howto
in google: " freebsd and apache" np . "freebsd and postfix/dovecot", "freebsd and bind" . there is is a lot of different manuals.


----------



## Kiiski (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi

 There are good instructions in handbook:

http://http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/index.html

You get pretty far by just following it. And if you have problems, of course google and this forum are your friends.

When posting questions to this forum, try to be as precise as possible, and of course search for similar post before.

Good luck


----------

